# WHMCS Security Advisory



## MannDude (Aug 26, 2014)

In case you didn't get the email:



> ========================================
> 
> WHMCS Security Advisory TSR-2014-0003
> 
> ...


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 26, 2014)

Finally fixed the completed orders graph. Most important change obviously


----------



## msp - nick (Aug 30, 2014)

Seems like a good update for us too! 

Wonder what the security advisories was...


----------

